# Inverters and battery chargers



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Probably?? 8 years off a lead acid battery is something to think about.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

When the charge/discharge cycle is six months long, I'd expect at least that sort of life. :whistling:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

For a few years I was using it daily. I was working in 18th century homes that had like 3 outlets in the whole house. LOL It was easier to power things off my truck.


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

Leo G said:


> For a few years I was using it daily. I was working in 18th century homes that had like 3 outlets in the whole house. LOL It was easier to power things off my truck.


Same w/ me Leo. Could use anything I had all day long. No gen noise, even let the rockers plug in their MW to heat their lunch.

On the way home I flip a switch and top off the batteries. Total cost of the system...about $450, everything on GFCI


----------

